# Clumps of hair...



## kbr (Jan 6, 2011)

my 1 year old golden has had a strange thing happening with his hair. the past week his hair has been clumping and when i touch it is falls out in clumps very easily with no pulling as i wouldn't pull it out. this hair is scattered throughout his body and i just don't understand it. it doesn't seem to be normal shedding. any ideas? we did just go through a crazy heat wave. is it in response to that or an age thing or a shedding of a coat?


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

My 10 month old Golden is finally blowing his coat. We have had over a month of 100+ degree weather, so you would think it would have happened sooner.
You look at it and it starts coming out. My poor husband is having to deal with it as I am out-of-town dealing with my mother's health issues. I have him comb his out every night (it would be twice a day if i was home). Fortunately, it doesn't last forever.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Sounds like he might be "blowing" coat. They usually do this once a year. Give him a good bath and brushing. I bathe my dog every couple of weeks so I don't get the clumping of hair coming out. I've seen lots of dogs though that get the clumps when they start shedding.


----------



## kcapone (Jan 23, 2011)

My 10.5 month old is at the last stage of what I now know is "blowing her coat" sounds like same thing as with your dog. It scared me to death, but after about 8 days, almost all done. be patient.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Have you made any changes in food, etc. lately? Could be an allergic reaction of some sort, either to diet or to something growing. If you already went through a spring shedding period, I would look at changes in the environment.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

kbr said:


> my 1 year old golden has had a strange thing happening with his hair. the past week his hair has been clumping and when i touch it is falls out in clumps very easily with no pulling as i wouldn't pull it out. this hair is scattered throughout his body and i just don't understand it. it doesn't seem to be normal shedding. any ideas? we did just go through a crazy heat wave. is it in response to that or an age thing or a shedding of a coat?


Sounds like the normal big spring/summer shed.


----------



## scottie (Oct 1, 2007)

Charlie's coat did this too, I got a fright when I went to clap him and the hair came off, I looked like I had a really hairy hand 
A bath and a rake or slicker brush should help a bit, it soon passes and Charlie's coat was a lot easier to keep after the shedding.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

I've watched these posts for the past 3 years and thought we had escaped the blow out. Well, we are now indonated with Maggie hair to the point that we are almost flossing with it. We rub our gal and can literally see her hair in the air. Thank goodness she is very cute...


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

My mother says we are trying to build our own puppy, from the outside in.

I think we've finished with the blowing coat. A rake and fine tooth comb, along with a couple of play sessions in the lake helped get rid of the fur.


----------

